# My guide for housing lobster roaches (nauphoeta cinerea)



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought i would take some pictures and show people how i keep my lobster roaches (nauphoeta cinerea) its not what everyone would use, but it makes it must easyer for feeding/watering them but of course when cleaning out comes around i normally just split them and move them into new tubs over the bath so non have anywere to go. anyway here we go:
the tub i use








cut hole out of airtight lid with old soldering iron and got a glue gun and glued insect netting over the hole








put food and egg trays in








placed water bowl with perlite in to stop them drowning








now cut a 16mm hole in 2 corners of the lit to fit 15mm tube shut of valve and end stop. got glue gun and glued the 15mm tube in place.








the food 15mm tube is only half way in (not touching anything) has vaselin on the last 1" to stop any climbing in it though adults dont fit well. i crumble up food mix, take stop end off, turn stop valve to open, place funnel onto top of 15mm tube, pour mix in no escapes replace stop end and shut of valve.








same idea for water but this time the 15mm tube goes all the way to the bottom of the water dish, take stop end of, turn stop valve open, place funnel onto end of 15mm tube and add abit of water no escapes, replace stop end and turn valve of








full picture of it all









of course a layer of vaselin should also go around top 1" of the tub for when its opened for clean outs so on. i found though it costs abit more my partner loves it as she can feed them/water them without any risk of any getting out. you dont need the stop ends after the shut of valve but its like extra protection. no need for this with non climbing ones but works a treat for these. also for people wanting to not handle them for feeding you can attach a 25mm pipe in lid not touching the floor of the tub place a longer 20mm pipe inside the 25mm tube but make sure 20mm touchs floor and comes out of the top aswell, add glue gun glue around it were it meets the 25mm pipe (not glue it in place its to seal it from escapes but not to fix it in place and attach a stopper on the end of the 20mm pipe. they will hide in this tube when feed time comes pull out the 20mm tube attach 25mm stop end to 25mm pipe. place thumb over other end of 20mm tube, shack the 20mm pipe inside viv then of course just replace it back into 25mm tube making sure its fitted so the glue gun glue seals it up again. 

hope this helps people wanting to keep these fast moving, fast breeding good feeders without worrying about escapes all the time as i used too.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Just a small update to say these working really well made another 1 up same design but 100 adults in nows theres over 1000. in just a few weeks:2thumb: and best of all not one got out:2thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks good, thought and practicality i like it :no1:

Not a fan of the roaches myself, too fast and buggers for climbing so i stick to Dubias although i have a small colony of giant hissers but they are kept in an exo terra to stop escapies.


----------

